
Project Awesome – List of software/services that have free tiers for developers - indigodaddy
https://project-awesome.org/ripienaar/free-for-dev
======
earenndil
Should add icc (intel c compiler) to this list, you get it for free for
contributing to opensource.

------
samueldavid
Long list!

